# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  φοβαμαι να οδηγησω!!!

## elena72

Εχω διπλωμα εδω και πολλα χρονια,,,,αλλα φοβαμαι να οδηγησω!!!Ουαν το σκεφτομαι φανταζομαι οτι θα τρακαρω θα πατησω κανα ανθρωπο οτι δεν θα δω κατι που πρεπει,,,,το εχει κανεις αυτο το φοβο?ξεπερνιεται?




E-Psychology: Σχετικά άρθρα: Οδήγηση και μετατραυματικό σοκ

----------


## iberis

Καλό είναι να κάνεις μερικά μαθήματα με έναν καθηγητή για να \"ξαναθυμηθείς\" την οδήγηση και να αρχίζεις να συνηθίζεις μέσα στην κίνηση. Με τον καιρό θα αποκτήσεις αυτοπεποίθηση και αυτές οι σκέψεις που κάνεις τώρα θα σταματήσουν.
Πολλά μας φοβίζουν μόνο στην σκέψη. Στην πράξη όμως δεν είναι τίποτα δύσκολο, αρκεί να τολμάμε! :Smile:

----------


## elena72

γεια iberis  :Smile: 
παντα φοβομουνα πολυ να οδηγησω,,,με ειχε τρομοκρατησει ο πατερας μου οταν πηρα το διπλωμα,,,,ειναι πολυ αγχωτικος και μου εχει μεινει ο φοβοσ,,,το σκεφτομαι παντως να παω σε δασκαλο,,βλεπω γιαγιαδες να οδηγουν και εγω τρεμω να βαλω το κλειδι στη μηχανη!!

----------


## Lou!

να πας σε δασκαλο, γιατι οχι?

φυσικα κ ξεπερνιεται ο φοβος, θα πρεπει να αρχισεις να το παιρνεις, αλλα ξεκινα λαου λαου, βαζοντας μικρους στοχους, πχ το γυρο του τετραγωνου! (τη διασχιση της ευρωπαικης ενωσης την αφηνεις για αργοτερα!).

επισης, λαθη θα κανεις, ειναι αναποφευκτο, ολοι καναμε λαθη κ εχουμε κινδυναψει να τρακαρουμε (καποιοι εχουν τρακαρει κι ολας, στα πρωταρχικα τους βηματα).
μην απογοητευεσαι, κοιτα να μαθαινεις κ απο τα λαθη ο,τι μπορεις.

η οδηγηση θελει καποια υπομονη, δεν μαθαινεται απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη, αλλα αμα μαθεις εμαθες, δε νομιζω οτι ξεμαθαινεται κι ολας!

----------


## frei

Στην αρχή ολοι τον ίδιο φόβο έχουμε... αν δεν πάρεις το αυτοκίνητο αρκετες φορές δεν συνηθίζεις. Εγω με θυμάμαι ετσι τους 3-4 πρώτους μήνες που οδηγουσα και το έπαιρνα καθημερινά... τώρα δεν συνειδητοποιώ καν τι κινήσεις κάνω, πως αλλάζω ταχύτητες, πως φτάνω στον προορισμό μου, αφού εχει γίνει απίστευτη συνήθεια!!! Κάθε αρχή φαίνεται βουνό, όλοι έτσι ξεκινάμε!

----------


## fevgatos67

> _Originally posted by elena72_
> Εχω διπλωμα εδω και πολλα χρονια,,,,αλλα φοβαμαι να οδηγησω!!!Ουαν το σκεφτομαι φανταζομαι οτι θα τρακαρω θα πατησω κανα ανθρωπο οτι δεν θα δω κατι που πρεπει,,,,το εχει κανεις αυτο το φοβο?ξεπερνιεται?


Πόσα χρόνια δλδ ?
Το 2ρο κακό είναι ότι το σκέφτεσαι 
Είναι το επάγγελμά μου ( οδηγός ) αυτό και είμαι σε φάση κατόπιν παρότρυνσης δασκάλου σχολής οδηγών να γίνω και εγώ ( !!!!) 

Θα μπορούσες να μου πείς τι και πως είναι αυτό που σε φοβήζει ?

Ισως καταλάβω και ίσως σε βοηθηθείσω 

Όσο ποιο πολύ με λεπτομέρειες αναφερθείς τόσο το καλύτερο 

Εν αναμονή λοιπών

----------


## Paprika

elena72 

καλημέρα,

Αν φοβάσαι, μάλλον θα σε βοηθήσει να τα ξαναφρεσκάρεις.

Οι γονείς μου είχαν έναν όρο όταν πήρα δίπλωμα. Ότι τα πρώτα, περίπου, 100 χλμ, θα τα έκανα έχοντας δίπλα μου έναν οδηγό. Ο οδηγός δίπλα μου δεν έκανε το δάσκαλο, ούτε μου έλεγε τι να κάνω. Προφανώς για ασφάλεια. 

Ίσως κάτι τέτοιο να σε βοηθήσει,

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by elena72_
> ,,,,αλλα φοβαμαι να οδηγησω!!!...........,,,,το εχει κανεις αυτο το φοβο?ξεπερνιεται?


Ελενα,δε νομιζω να υπαρχει ανθρωπος που να μη φοβηθηκε εστω κ λιγο τις πρωτες φορες που αδηγησε!
Φυγιολογικο ειναι κ για μενα ξεπερνιεται μονο αν μπεις στο χορο κ χορεψεις.Ε πρωτο καιρο θα νιωθεις φοβο αλλα με τον καιρο φευγει.

Για σενα βεβαια ισως ειναι λιγο χειροτερα γιατι εχασες επαφη με την οδηγηση αφου εχεις χρονια το διπλωμα.
Κανε μερικα μαθηματακια με δασκαλο κ μετα με καποιον γνωστο σου κ ξεκινα.Ολα θα πανε καλα,θα το δεις :Smile: 

*εγω κι αν ειχα αγχος οταν αρχισα να οδηγω...

----------


## elena72

ωωωω,,,,σας ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο,,,,εχω το διπλωμα 10 χρονια τωρα,,,ο δασκαλος που μου εκανε τοτε μαθημα ηταν ασχετος,,,εμαθα με τους φιλους μου και το τοτε αγορι μου,,,μου αρεσε πολυ,,,ειχα ηδη μαθει και μηχανακι απο 15 χρονων,,,το προβλημα μου ξεκινησε οταν ο πατερας μου ουρλιαζε καθε φορα που οδηγουσα μαζι του και με επεισε οτι δεν μπορω οτι τα παω χαλια,,,,,στη σκεψη οτι θα οδηγησω σκεφτομαι αυτον,,,μετα φοβαμαι οτι θα ενοχλω τους αλλους οτι θα με βριζουν που θα κανω μαλακιες,,,οτι θα στουκαρω,,,ειμαι και μιωπας,,,και αγχωδης!!Μπορει να μην μπορω να μαθω να οδηγω καλα!!!ο αντρας μου λεει οτι ειναι ευκολο που ειναι αυτοματο το αυτοκινητο μου,,με πιεζει να οδηγησω,,,δεν καταλαβαινει ο τυπος τιποτα,,,φοβαμαι λεμε,,,σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω με μπρος πισω,,,να μπαινω μεσα απλως,,,να κανω οτι κανουν τα παιδακια ,,,να αναβω τα φωτα και τετοια,,,ε??τι λετε???

----------


## Arsi

Nα σου ξαναθυμησει καποιος τα βασικα κ κανε μια αρχη στις αλανες,μετα το τετραγωνο κ παει λεγοντας.Αστες τις σκεψεις μην ασχολεισαι μ\'αυτες θα φυγουν εν πραξη.

Λιγο ζορι θα το εχεις αλλα θα φυγει με τον καιρο.

----------


## Karmen_30

> _Originally posted by elena72_
> Εχω διπλωμα εδω και πολλα χρονια,,,,αλλα φοβαμαι να οδηγησω!!!Ουαν το σκεφτομαι φανταζομαι οτι θα τρακαρω θα πατησω κανα ανθρωπο οτι δεν θα δω κατι που πρεπει,,,,το εχει κανεις αυτο το φοβο?ξεπερνιεται?



Λοιπον ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω για χρονια..Δυσκολευτηκα να παρω το διπλωμα απο το υπερβολικο μου αγχος,και οταν καταφερα να το παρω το ειχα αχρησιμοποιητο για 4 χρονια λογω της φοβιας.
Οταν ομως λογω συνθηκων ειδα ποσο χρειαζεται αποφασισα να το αντιμετωπισω,πεισμωσα.
Εκανα καποια μαθηματα να θυμηθω την οδηγηση,πηγα σε ψυχολογο και με τη βοηθεια του σιγα σιγα 
και με τη βοηθεια φιλων τα καταφερα να οδηγω ανετα πια και τωρα σκεφτομαι τη φοβια μου και γελαω.
Η ψυχολογος μου μετα απο καποιες συνεδριες μου ειπε απλα,την επομενη φορα που θα ερθεις να με βρεις θα ερθεις με το αμαξι σου μεχρι εδω και θα το παρκαρεις.
Ετσι ξεκινησα δειλα δειλα αν και ηταν δυσκολο στην αρχη.Μετα θα παρεις τον αερα του αμαξιου απλα πρεπει να το πιανεις εστω και απο λιγο στην αρχη,γιατι μετα θα συντηρεις τη φοβια σου.

----------


## krino

εκκατομυρια ανθρωποι οδηγουν μονο στην αθηνα,
και αυτο ειναι παρανοια απο μονο του, επειδη καθε μερα ειμαι στους δρομους....
αυτο λεει απο μονο του οτι ειναι κατι που ολοι μπορουν να το καταφερουν.

Πρακτικα ομως για να πας απο το ενα βημα στο αλλο,
απο το δεν ξερω μεχρι που παω σαν αυτοματο,
υπαρχει δρομος και ισως μπολικος.

Φαινεται οτι ο καθε αγχωμενος θελει να αποφυγει να διανυσει αυτη την διαδρομη κατι που φυσικα ειναι αδυνατο.
Μεθοδευσε να προσθετεις ωρες οδηγησης συχνα πυκνα και συντομα θα φτασεις εκει που επιθυμεις.
Δεν ξερω αν θα γινεις πολυ καλη στην οδηγηση, αλλα το βασικο που θες μπορεις να το κανεις.

----------


## elena72

παιδια,,,,σημερα πηγα το αμαξι για πλυσιμο,,,,2 χλμ,,,,ετρεμα να βγω στο δρομο,,,μιλαμε για ευθεια,,,,δεν καταφερα να παω να το παρω πισω ,,πρεπει να μπω απο διπλης στο παρκιν,,,καπακι εμαθα οτι η δαμαλα γειτονισα μου που δεν μιλαει, μουγκριζει ,εμαθε να οδηγει και βγαινει στο δρομο!!!!ποσο ανικανη ειμαι πια?που θα φτασει το χαλι μου???ακομα και η ασχετη οδηγει και εγω περιμενω ταξι με το αυτοκινητο μου να με κοιταει!!!!

----------


## γιώτα2

Μόλις ανακοίνωσα ότι θέλω να βγάλω δίπλωμα έπαθε σοκ ο σύζυγος....ήμουν ανίκανη και χαζό....άσε που δεν θα μπορούσα να περάσω και τα σήματα.Μιλάμε για μεγάλη υποστήριξη ως συνήθως..
Ελενα έχω υποστεί ψυχολογικό εκβιασμό του τύπου πάρε το αυτοκίνητο αλλά εαν το φέρεις τρακαρισμένο.....
Πήρα το δίπλωμα με 15 μαθήματα και άκουσα και συγχαρητήρια απο τους εξεταστές.
Το πήρε αφου¨\"λάδωσε\" την τρίτη φορά.
Είχα 3-4 χρόνια το δίπλωμα και ο φόβος δεν μου επέτρεπε να οδηγήσω.Εβλεπα τα κλειδιά όταν κοιμόταν και σκεφτόμουν να το πάρω, αλλά ο φόβος δεν με άφηνε.
Εβλεπα όνειρα ότι οδηγούσα και προσπαθώντας να ακινητοποιήσω το αμάξι, έπεφτα στο μπροστινό σταματημένο.
Μέχρι που γύρισε ανάποδα το μάτι μου και είπα μέχρι εδώ.
Αρχισα να το παίρνω δειλά δειλά στα στενά, μετά σουπερ μάρκετ, μέχρι που βγήκα εθνική μόνη και γύρισα ενουσιασμένη.Κατάλαβα ότι έπρεπε να το πάιρνω καθημερινα΄να μην χάνω την επαφή.
Το άλλο που έκανα, ήταν αργά το βράδυ να το παίρνω και να προσπαθώ να παρκάρω σε όλο και πιο στενό χώρο.
Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι είμαι εκατό φορές καλύτερη οδηγός απο τον ίδιο και του το έχω αποδείξει πολλές φορές, ειδικά στο παρκάρισμα πολλές φορές λέω...ασε είναι στενά θα το παρκάρω εγώ.....
Αντε Ελενα μην μασάς..........και καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by elena72_
> παιδια,,,,σημερα πηγα το αμαξι για πλυσιμο,,,,2 χλμ,,,,ετρεμα να βγω στο δρομο,,,μιλαμε για ευθεια,,,,δεν καταφερα να παω να το παρω πισω ,,πρεπει να μπω απο διπλης στο παρκιν,,,καπακι εμαθα οτι η δαμαλα γειτονισα μου που δεν μιλαει, μουγκριζει ,εμαθε να οδηγει και βγαινει στο δρομο!!!!ποσο ανικανη ειμαι πια?που θα φτασει το χαλι μου???*ακομα και η ασχετη οδηγει*  και εγω περιμενω ταξι με το αυτοκινητο μου να με κοιταει!!!!


ακριβως αυτη η σκεψη με εκανε εμενα να ξεπερασω τους φοβους μου: \"δεν μπορει τοσες χιλιαδες ηλιθιοι να οδηγουν τοσο ανετα κι εγω (η τετραπερατη) να μη μπορω! ιδεα μου θα ειναι!!!\"
ειχα παρει κι εγω διπλωμα τον μηνα που εκλεινα τα 18, με την πρωτη και μετα πολλων επαινων, το νοιωθα οτι το χω με την οδηγηση, μονο που απο τοτε δεν ξαναοδηγησα, μεχρι που περασαν σχεδον 20 χρονια και χρειαστηκα αυτοκινητο.
εκανα 4 (αριθμος τεσσερα) μαθηματα με δασκαλο ξανα και ξεκινησα κανονικα να οδηγω και στην πολη και στην εθνικη και παντου. 
ηταν πολυ πιο ευκολο απ οτι φοβομουν και για μενα, το μυστικο ηταν ο δασκαλος...
μην ακους συμβουλες απο φιλους-μπαμπαδες κλπ, δεν εχουν ουτε την υπομονη ουτε την μεθοδο ενος δασκαλου και μονο θα σε εκνευρισουν και θα σε στρεσαρουν
κανε μερικα μαθηματακια και θα με θυμηθεις.
θα αναρωτιεσαι τι καθοσουν τοσο καιρο...

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by elena72_
> καπακι εμαθα οτι η δαμαλα γειτονισα μου που δεν μιλαει, μουγκριζει ,εμαθε να οδηγει και βγαινει στο δρομο!!!!


Tι σημαίνει δαμάλα;
Θα πρότεινα να αποφύγεις να κατηγορείς άλλους. Αν δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάποια πράγματα δεν σημαίνει ότι η λύση είναι να κατηγορούμε ή να υποβιβάζουμε τους άλλους για να αισθανθούμε καλά.
Ζητάς από τους άλλους κάτι, και μετά δεν κάνεις εσύ το ίδιο για τους άλλους. Δεν είναι άδικο;

----------


## elena72

Αυτη η δαμαλα με βρηκε στο ασανσερ και επεσε πανω μου ζυγιζει 150κιλα και με εσφιξε τοσο που πηγα να σκασω,,,,καταλαβες Τζον?Να μαζεψω το μουλικο μου γιατι την ενοχλει το ποδηλατακι το απογευμα,,,,,,πως να την πω?δαμαλα δαμαλα δαμαλα!!!!

----------


## fevgatos67

> _Originally posted by elena72_
> Αυτη η δαμαλα με βρηκε στο ασανσερ και επεσε πανω μου ζυγιζει 150κιλα και με εσφιξε τοσο που πηγα να σκασω,,,,καταλαβες Τζον?Να μαζεψω το μουλικο μου γιατι την ενοχλει το ποδηλατακι το απογευμα,,,,,,πως να την πω?δαμαλα δαμαλα δαμαλα!!!!


Την επόμενη φορά πες της 
¨΄΄΄ Πρόσεξε κακομοίρα μου μην πάρω τηλ το φρατέλο μιο απο ναπολη και ερθει με το νταλικα του και τότε θα έχει πολυ μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα απο τα 150 κιλά΄΄ χα χα χα πλακα κάνω ε αλλά πέταξε το μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου δεν μπορεί όλο και κάποιος νταλικέρης θα κάνει καμιά μαλ..... ( λεμε τώρα ) που ξέρεις μπορεί ......... ( που μένει και τι αυτοκίνητο έχει ? χαχαχα)

Εσύ κατα τα άλλα τι πρόοδο έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα ?

----------


## justme

Καλησπέρα ,
Ελενά η οδήγηση είναι κάτι που δεν αφορά μόνο εσένα. Αφορά και όλους τους άλλους οδηγούς και όλους του πεζούς που συναντάς.
Αν λοιπόν φοβάσαι, Αν έχεις κάτι χρόνια να οδηγήσεις μή μένεις στο ότι έχεις δίπλωμα. Ξέχνα το το δίπλωμα. Ενα χαρτί είναι.
Αυτό που πρέπει να ξανακάνεις λοιπόν είναι να ξεκινήσεις από την αρχή. Σαν να μην ξέρεις να οδηγάς. Όπως τότε που μάθαινες με το αγόρι σου.
Ξεκίνα από το μηδέν. 
Είτε ο άντρας σου είτε καμιά φίλη είτε κανας φίλος σε αλάνα είτε ξανά μαθήματα.
Πρέπει να ξαναπάρεις τον αέρα. 
ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ.
Μη ξεκινάς με πειράματα.
Το ότι είσαι αγχωμένη θα σου φύγει με το που θα οδηγήσεις κάποιες ώρες.
Δεν γίνεται όμως έτσι που μας τα γράφεις να βγαίνεις στον δρόμο και να τρέμεις μη συμβεί κάτι.
Στο ξαναλέω. Ξεκίνα από την αρχή. Πάρε 5 μάτσα καλάμια και 30 πέτρες και πάνε σε αλάνα. Βάζε σημάδι και πάτα γκάζι.

----------


## γιώτα2

Κάνε 10 μαθήματα σε άλλο δάσκαλο και θα δείς ότι θα είναι πολύ πιο απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## elena72

Αχ φευγατε,,,βλεπω στον υπνο μου οτι οδηγω οδηγω(πολυ καλα) και δεν φοβαμαι καθολου,,,!!!
Σημερα πειραματιστηκα στο παρκιν της κλινικης,,,,αφησα τη μικρη στη ρεσεπτιον,,,μεχρι εκει οδηγησε ο αντρας μου φυσικα,,,,και πηγαινα μπρος πισω,,εβγαινα απο τη θεση παρκαρισματος και ξαναεμπαινα απο αλλη κατευθινση,,,αλλα αυτο που θελω να καταφερω ειναι να ξερω που ακριβως πατανε οι ροδες,,κι αυτο το αμαξι δεν εχει μουρη,,,ειναι σμαρτ,,,και ειναι και αυτοματο,,μεχρι να βρω ποση δυναμη θελουν ακριβως τα πενταλλ ιδρωσα,,αλλα δεν ξερω ακομα που παταω ακριβως!!!
τζαστ μι,,,εχεις δικαιο,,αυτη η σκεψη με αχωνει παρα πολυ,,μην γινω αιτια για κανα τρακαρισμα,,,μη πατησω κανα γεροντακι,,,αχχχχ!!!

----------


## elena72

γιωτουλα μου δεν εχω μια για δασκαλο,,αλλα και να μαζευα λιγα λεφτα την μικρη τι θα την κανω?θα την περνω μαζι μου??

----------


## justme

Μα γιαυτό σου έγραψα αλάνα.
Παίρνεις πέτρες ή ακόμα καλίτερα κουτιά κοκα κόλα τα αραδιάζεις και μετά ένα ένα τα πατάς με όποια ρόδα αποφασίζεις.
Μην αγχώνεσαι για το αν θα πατήσεις κάποιον. Το άγχος είναι κατανάλωση ενέργειας δίχως αποτέλεσμα. 
Βρες τον χρόνο και το άτομο και την αλάνα και σε 1 εβδομάδα θα μου πείς πόσα κουτάκια κοκα κολα έστειλες στον κάδο της ανακύκλωσης ισοπεδωμένα

----------


## elena72

πολυ καλη ιδεα,,,θα νιωσω καλυτερα αν ξερω που ακριβως βρισκεται η ροδα καθε φορα,,,ποσα κουτακια να παρω? :Big Grin:

----------


## justme

ένα πουλάκι με σφύριξε πως κάτι γρατζουνιές έχουμε...
χαλαρά...
συμβαίνουν...
αν δεν υπάρχει αίμα τα σίδερα και τα πλαστικά είναι για τους μαστόρους.
τι δηλαδή αυτοί θα πεθάνουν? ψωμάκι δε θα φάνε?
αλλά για να βρούμε την αλάνα... 1 του κλέφτη 2 του κλέφτη... δεν θέλω ούτε να εγκαταλείψεις τις σκέψεις για οδήγηση αλλά ούτε και (προς το παρόν) να σε \"τρακάρω\" (μα κάτι ρήματα που διαλέγω... χαχαχα) στο δρόμο

Παρπιπτόντως έφταιγές?? (το εξέλαβα ώς δεδομένο..αλλά ρωτάω κιόλας..)

----------


## elena72

χαχαχαχαχα,,,
εφτεγα εγω,,,πηρα λιγο τοιχο ισα που βγηκε το χρωμα,,,αχωνομαι ρε γαμωτο οταν ειναι να μπω στο παρκιν,,ειμαι σε διπλης και πρεπει να μπω αριστερα,,,απο τη μια φοβαμε μη πεσει κανεις απο πισω,,απο την αλλη περιμενω μα μην ερχεται κανεις απο την αντιθετη,,,αχ,,,
δεν το φτιαχνω με τον γροσουζη,,στο βενζιναδικο μου ειπαν να βαλω ενα σπρευ,,οχι θα το αφησω,,μπορει να κανω κι αλλα και μετα θα το δωσω για παλιοσιδερα,,ετσι για να σκασει ο χοντρος,,,!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Jason

Ας ξεθαψω λιγο αυτο θεμα.. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Εχουν περασει σχεδον 5 χρονια που εχω παρει το διπλωμα οδηγησης,ωστοσο ελαχιστες ηταν οι φορες σε αυτο το διαστημα που επιασα τιμονι στα χερια μου.Εξ αρχης απο οτι θυμαμαι ειχα προβλημα με τις ταχυτητες,ακομα δηλαδη και στα μαθηματα που εκανα το αντιμετωπιζα αυτο,οσο κ αν ακουγεται γελειο δυσκολευομουν να κουμπωσω την πρωτη,μαλλον θεμα ατσαλοσυνης θα ελεγα.

Εν πασει περιπτωση,περναω τις εξετασεις κανονικα, αυτο ηταν,απο τοτε ομως με διακατεχει ο φοβος της μη εμπιστοσυνης στον εαυτο μου,επειδη δεν ειχα την τυχη κιολας να εχουμε στην οικογενεια μικρο η μικρομεσαιο αυτοκινητο,αν ηθελα να εξασκηθω επρεπε να το κανω με το μεγαλο οικογενιακο μεσα στην πολη κατι που δεν ηταν καθολου βολικο για μενα,φοβομουν μην κανω καμια ζημια κ φαω κραξιμο,ενω παντα ηθελα καποιο ατομο μαζι μου,γιατι αισθανομουν ανασφαλεια μηπως μου συμβει κατι κ δεν θα ξερω τι να κανω.

Στην αρχη σκεφτηκα οτι ενταξει μπορει να συμβαινει σε τοσους αλλους,δεν ειναι τιποτα,θα πας σε μια σχολη οδηγων,θα κανεις 3-4 μαθηματα κ θα το ξεπερασεις,ομως ντρεπομουν να το κανω,με πειραζε το γεγονος οτι αλλα παιδια απο τα 19-20 τους ειχαν ηδη ξεμπερδεψει με το θεμα οδηγηση,δεν ειχα καποιον να με βοηθησει απο μικρο να μπω στο κολπο.

----------


## Jason

Καποιος που εχει αντιμετωπισει αναλογο θεμα και να το ξεπερασε,με ποιον τροπο? :Confused:

----------


## axl100

αν εχετε εξωχικο, χωριο η οταν πηγαινετε εκτως πολεως μπορεις να οδηγεις εσυ, μετα αν σε παιρνει παιρνεις ενα σαραβαλο της πεντακοσαρας (με το δικο σου αμαξι θα νιωσεις πολυ διαφορετικα)

----------


## Jason

> αν εχετε εξωχικο, χωριο η οταν πηγαινετε εκτως πολεως μπορεις να οδηγεις εσυ, μετα αν σε παιρνει παιρνεις ενα σαραβαλο της πεντακοσαρας (με το δικο σου αμαξι θα νιωσεις πολυ διαφορετικα)


Δεν υπαρχει κανενα εξωχικο,ενω το χωριο δεν ειναι...εδω διπλα για να κανεις εξασκηση σε καθημερινη βαση,σαραβαλο δεν θα επαιρνα γιατι τιθεται θεμα ασφαλειας.

----------


## axl100

> Δεν υπαρχει κανενα εξωχικο,ενω το χωριο δεν ειναι...εδω διπλα για να κανεις εξασκηση σε καθημερινη βαση,σαραβαλο δεν θα επαιρνα γιατι τιθεται θεμα ασφαλειας.


παρε οδηγο τοτε, τωρα ειναι τσαμπα τα μεροκαματα  :Wink:

----------


## Jason

> παρε οδηγο τοτε, τωρα ειναι τσαμπα τα μεροκαματα


Mαλλον ισχυει αυτο που λεμε καμια φορα, *"η το εχεις η δεν το εχεις"*,σε καποιους απο εμας μαλλον ισχυει,δυστυχως.

----------


## axl100

Παρε μια καινουργια Μερσεντες τρακαρε την 5 φορες και θα μαθεις να οδηγας φιλε μου, αλλιως δεν γινεται

----------


## μαρκελα

> Παρε μια καινουργια Μερσεντες τρακαρε την 5 φορες και θα μαθεις να οδηγας φιλε μου, αλλιως δεν γινεται


χαχαχαχαχ.... τώρα που οι τιμές δεν πέσανε, αλλά και τα φράγκα δεν υπάρχουν κι είπαμε κι όχι στα γερμανικά προϊόντα, τί συμβουλή του δίνεις τώρα?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## axl100

> χαχαχαχαχ.... τώρα που οι τιμές δεν πέσανε, αλλά και τα φράγκα δεν υπάρχουν κι είπαμε κι όχι στα γερμανικά προϊόντα, τί συμβουλή του δίνεις τώρα?


προηγειται η ασφαλεια ειπαμε, και μια Βολβο ειναι επισης μια ασφαλης λυση  :Smile:

----------


## μαρκελα

> προηγειται η ασφαλεια ειπαμε, και μια Βολβο ειναι επισης μια ασφαλης λυση


...δεν μπορώ να γράψω απ' το γέλιο. Λοιπόν σοβαρά τώρα μην φοβάσαι τίποτα, πάρε τ' άμαξι και αντιμετώπισε τον φόβο σου.
Μικρές αποστάσεις στην αρχή και ναι με προσοχή. Δεν είναι τίποτα. Μετα γίνεται τυφλοσούρτης!
Σόρρυ δεν υπάρχει Ι.Χ.?  :Frown:

----------


## Jason

> Παρε μια καινουργια Μερσεντες τρακαρε την 5 φορες και θα μαθεις να οδηγας φιλε μου, αλλιως δεν γινεται


Ενταξει ,μην το διακωμοδουμε ομως το θεμα..

----------


## axl100

Ολοι μαθαινουν φιλε μου σε παλιο αμαξι για να μην πληρωνουν ζημιες, μην γινεσαι γραφικος με το δεν μου κανει το ενα η το αλλο. Αν πραγματηκα θες να μαθεις θα μαθεις, αλλιως λες δεν θελω να οδηγω και τελειωσε το θεμα...

----------


## μαρκελα

> Ολοι μαθαινουν φιλε μου σε παλιο αμαξι για να μην πληρωνουν ζημιες, μην γινεσαι γραφικος με το δεν μου κανει το ενα η το αλλο. Αν πραγματηκα θες να μαθεις θα μαθεις, αλλιως λες δεν θελω να οδηγω και τελειωσε το θεμα...


..συμφωνώ με τον alx! Ο φόβος δεν είναι τίποτ' άλλο, παρά ανασφάλειες του παρελθόντος! Στο παρόν δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα!
Όταν ξεκίνησα μαθήματα οδήγησης μαζί με την ξαδέλφη μου, εγώ μόλις πήρα το δίπλωμα, αμέσως οδήγησα και το αμάξι μας. Θυμάμαι έφυγα από την Αθήνα να πάω στο εξοχικό μας 30χλμ. απόσταση κι όταν έφτασα λέω του πατέρα μου: "τώρα πώς γυρνάνε πίσω?.. " κι η κλασική απάντηση: "όπως ήρθες.." Αυτό ήταν για μένα.. για να γίνω ένα με το τιμόνι από τότε..
Η δε ξαδέλφη μου μ' έπρηζε: " βρε χτύπα τον κ..λο σου κάτω, εγώ δεν οδηγάω με τίποτα.. φοβάμαι!" της έλεγα "δεν φοβάσαι την οδήγηση, κοριτσάρα μου, τον φόβο σου φοβάσαι.. έχει μεγάλη διαφορά".
Σήμερα αυτή είναι καλύτερη οδηγός από μένα! 
Αντιμετώπισε τον φόβο σου και θα δεις ότι είναι ανύπαρκτος.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

> ..συμφωνώ με τον alx! Ο φόβος δεν είναι τίποτ' άλλο, παρά ανασφάλειες του παρελθόντος! Στο παρόν δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα!
> Όταν ξεκίνησα μαθήματα οδήγησης μαζί με την ξαδέλφη μου, εγώ μόλις πήρα το δίπλωμα, αμέσως οδήγησα και το αμάξι μας. Θυμάμαι έφυγα από την Αθήνα να πάω στο εξοχικό μας 30χλμ. απόσταση κι όταν έφτασα λέω του πατέρα μου: "τώρα πώς γυρνάνε πίσω?.. " κι η κλασική απάντηση: "όπως ήρθες.." Αυτό ήταν για μένα.. για να γίνω ένα με το τιμόνι από τότε..
> Η δε ξαδέλφη μου μ' έπρηζε: " βρε χτύπα τον κ..λο σου κάτω, εγώ δεν οδηγάω με τίποτα.. φοβάμαι!" της έλεγα "δεν φοβάσαι την οδήγηση, κοριτσάρα μου, τον φόβο σου φοβάσαι.. έχει μεγάλη διαφορά".
> Σήμερα αυτή είναι καλύτερη οδηγός από μένα! 
> Αντιμετώπισε τον φόβο σου και θα δεις ότι είναι ανύπαρκτος.


Μαρκέλα γειά σου! Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο καλό μου κάνει όταν διαβάζω αυτά που γράφεις! Οτι θέμα και να αφορούν.Εισαι φοβερή...αυτές τις μέρες δεν ειμαι καλά εχει κολήσει το μυαλό μου σε συγκεκριμένο θέμα αρρώστιας και δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω. Τώρα για το θέμα της οδήγησης.. εχω δίπλωμα 12 χρόνια και έχω οδηγήσει ελάχιστα. Μένω σε νησί και έχει αρκετούς επαρχιακούς δρόμους. Στην αρχή που πήρα το δίπλωμα είχα πολύ όρεξη ,όμως ο άντρας μου μου έκοβε τα φτερά συνέχεια. Τώρα έχω καταλάβει ότι δεν φταίει κανένας παρα μόνο εγώ και οι ανασφάλειές μου.Και πάνω που λέω να πίασω το τιμόνι έρχεται η ρημάδα η νοσοφοβία και με κάνει σμπαράλια . Αυτά με μένα ...ίσως κάποια στιγμή ν αφτάξουν τα πράγματα ..ποιος ξέρει.. να είσαι καλά και η υπόλοιπη παρέα επίσης!!

----------


## vaszorb

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης

----------


## axl100

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης


ε την εφαγες την αναφορα σου

----------


## marian_m

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης


Απαγορεύεται η διαφήμιση στο φόρουμ.

----------


## leon93

Γεια σας! Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι πήρα το δίπλωμα οδήγησης και φέτος τον Μάιο μου πήραν οι γονείς μου αυτοκίνητο. Γενικά τα πάω πολύ καλά με την οδήγηση (έχω πάει Κρήτη παρκάροντάς το και στο καράβι, έχω βγει 2 φορές εθνική για το χωριό μου κλπ). Όμως αυτό που με φοβίζει πολύ και με απωθεί από το να το παίρνω είναι το ότι δεν γνωρίζω τους δρόμους. Φοβάμαι πως δεν θα προλάβω να αλλάξω λωρίδα για να στρίψω από μεγάλους δρόμους. Μου λένε οι γονείς μου να το παίρρνω αλλά διστάζω μόνος μου. Ο πατέρας μου μόνο οδηγεί αλλά έχει το δίπλωμα 20 χρόνια χωρίς να έχει πιάσει τιμόνι από τότε. Εγώ πραγματικά θέλω πολύ να το παίρνω και να βγαίνω. Αλλά το μόνο μου εμπόδιο είναι αυτό. Τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω για να τον ξεπεράσω επιτέλους αυτο τον φόβο; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Εγω ειμαι αντα και δεν εχω καν διπλωμα οδηγησης , στο στρατο ειχα ειδικοτητα οδηγος και εχω αυτοκινητο απο το 2004 που δεν το οδηγαω καν .... Με αγχωνει το οδηγημα αλλα παραλληλα ειμαι και σε θεση να κανω φασαρια επανω στο τιμονι ... Μια χαρα ειμαι με το πεζο 2 μου 
Ειδικα οταν ανεβαινα ανυφορες με ελουζε κρυος ιδρωτας

----------

